# Portola Trial



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Any news, callbacks, tests, anything?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur had 3 scratches, # 10, 21, and 27 then lost in the first triple #1 Nellie, Karen Young, #19 Smoke, Verne Cooney, #25 Lucy, Pat DeNardo, #32 keeper, Don Graves, #34 Dakota, Gary Zellner and #40 Missy Bell, Blue. So 35 back to land blind, will post up callbacks later. Hot and very smokey today from the California fires that are Everywhere......
Open just finishing up, Q finishing right now. Will post asap.
Open was a wide open triple with a very long (350) up the gut.
LM


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Arleen, Congratulations!!!!!! Q results!
First #30 Patopea with rebel
Second #5 Bill Valladon Boom
Third #16 Geoge Darrow Belle
fourth #19 Richard Ellis gunner
RJ #26 Steve Kompf Dyna

JAMs #11, 13, 21, 23, 24, 29


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open callbacks after first:
1
2
5
6
7
9
10
11
12
13
16
17
18
21
24
25
26
30
33
35
36
37
38
42
44
46
49
51
52
54
58
59 
60
61
62
65
66
67
69
71
72
sorry about not doing names, 
Lynn


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to keep us updated!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur to third series:
Zip, JJ
Eddie, Don Graves
Saber, Chris Hatch
Cutter, Rob Reuter
Pow, JJ 
Butch, Richard Cordell
River, wendy pennington
Three, Glenn Gulvin
Lulu, Meg Beck
Pirate, Gary Zellner
Louie, Robin Gulvin
Britt, bruce Mullis
Brook, Michael Moore
Poncho, Mary Ahlgren
Slick, Robin Gulvin
Reagan, Michael Moore
Hoppy, Mark Johnson
Otter, Carl Cook
Bug, Karen Young
Star, fred Warf
Gypsy, Missy Bell
Tiny, Joe Bietler
Neon, Jim Gerhold
Julia, Mary Ahlgren
Rascal, Ray Goodrich
Trapper, Past Nicholls
Boom, Bill Valladon
Telli, Mary Ahlgren
Ryker, Pat Nicholls
Primer, Julie Cole


----------



## VickyM (Oct 19, 2007)

Help! Does anyone know where a running order is posted for the Open? Since it's a non-EE event, I can't find the numbers for our dogs. Or if someone can tell me the numbers for Millforge on a Roll (Lucky) and World Famous Magical Mischief (Magic), I'd sure appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

VickyM said:


> Help! Does anyone know where a running order is posted for the Open? Since it's a non-EE event, I can't find the numbers for our dogs. Or if someone can tell me the numbers for Millforge on a Roll (Lucky) and World Famous Magical Mischief (Magic), I'd sure appreciate it! Thanks!


The other entry service is doing this trial.

https://www.rftentry.com/pub/events/detail/ViewDrawForStake.cfm?eventID=95


----------



## VickyM (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks, Howard. I should have known that... sheesh...


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur results:
1st Telli, Mary Ahlgren
2nd Gypsy, Steve Kompf
3rd Cutter, Rob Reuter
4th River, Wendy Pennington
RJ Primer, Julie Cole
Jam Brook, Michael Moore


also, Lucky out, Magic still in.....will post last series callbacks later


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats to the Hornby's.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Tule Brown Dog said:


> Congrats to the Hornby's.


Tim, thank you. What a shock!! That was only his 3rd Qual. He just finished running Derby at the end of March. He now has a 4th and a 1st. 

Arleen


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Woohoo! Go Boom and Dad!!

thanks for the posting Lynn


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Callbacks to 4th series of Open:
Rosa: Luann Pleasant
Latte: Luann P.
Raven: Billy Sargenti
Pike: Billy S.
Tiny: Joe Beitler
Magic: Billy S.
Dee: Luann P.
Kelly: Gary Zellner
Cannon: Billy S.
Pirate: Gary Zellner
Brook: Michael Moore
Dolly: Billy S.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Troopers Mom said:


> Tim, thank you. What a shock!! That was only his 3rd Qual. He just finished running Derby at the end of March. He now has a 4th and a 1st.
> 
> Arleen


I told you he was looking good in training, Arleen! Congratulations!


----------



## To Train (May 15, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> I told you he was looking good in training, Arleen! Congratulations!


Thank you Melanie. Jerry seems to like him a lot but I didn't know Rebel liked him that much!! LOL. Really surprised me this soon. A First at the Golden Retriever National Specialty, now this!!! Somebody wake me up!!

Thank you also, Tim. I guess you know who we need pictures of now!!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open results:

1 - Dee, Luanne Pleasant, owners John and Carol Knapp (Chessie!!!)
2 - Dolly, Billy Sargenti, owner Anita Twomey
3 - Kelly, oner/handler Gary Zellner
4 - ? handled by Luanne Pleasant

Unsure about 4th and Jams, will update later


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Just got the news Luann took the Open with Dee! 

Wowie Wee super news, Congratulations to all. Chessie kicked Lab butt!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey, since this one isn't on EE, I did not know how to look up the dog that won, Dee. Who can tell me about this chessie, breeding, location, etc? Really excited to see a chessie win, would like to know more.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

2tall said:


> Hey, since this one isn't on EE, I did not know how to look up the dog that won, Dee. Who can tell me about this chessie, breeding, location, etc? Really excited to see a chessie win, would like to know more.


Owners are Carol and Jon Knapp Sacramento area Ca. My friend trains with LP a lot and says Dee a very talented dog. 

Duncan's Dee-Lite Call Name: Dee
Sire: Ch Fireweed's Highlander MH DOB: 02/15/2003
Dam: Northcreek's Razzle Dazzler VCD1 JH


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Congrats Jon and Carol. Yip Yip Julie, good job.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

To Train said:


> Thank you Melanie. Jerry seems to like him a lot but I didn't know Rebel liked him that much!! LOL. Really surprised me this soon. A First at the Golden Retriever National Specialty, now this!!! Somebody wake me up!!
> 
> Thank you also, Tim. I guess you know who we need pictures of now!!


Congratulations, Gregg and Arleen!


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Congrats Arleen and Hammerhead!! Glad ya got a keeper!!*

*Russ:razz:*


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrats to Dolly, Anita and 
billy


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

You guys are killin' me! Derby? What happened?


----------



## To Train (May 15, 2005)

Russ Lain said:


> *Congrats Arleen and Hammerhead!! Glad ya got a keeper!!*
> 
> *Russ:razz:*


Russ, Thanks. Guess now I won't be telling everyone how loud you snore!!!

Thanks, Kristie.

Gregg


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Gregg and Arleen!!!!!!!!!!!!! . I had no cell service at the Twin Bridges Trial. Just now catching up on the news.
Marie


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Derby:

1) Miss Kitty's Romeo - Johnson
2) Utopian Roger That - Zellner
3) Watermark's The Black Pearl - Kuning (Pleasant)
4) Bee-line's Wild Ace - Cordell
RJ) Firemark's Holy Terra - DeNardo

Jams: Fireweed's Major League Player - Harger, Pah Rah's Black Kat Kate - Jones, Little Saint Nikki - Davis (Pleasant)


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

To Train said:


> Thank you Melanie. Jerry seems to like him a lot but I didn't know Rebel liked him that much!! LOL. Really surprised me this soon. A First at the Golden Retriever National Specialty, now this!!! Somebody wake me up!!
> 
> Thank you also, Tim. I guess you know who we need pictures of now!!



I figured. Will try to get some with his new Blue one. Congrats again.


----------

